# Spanish Aires



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

We we're thinking of heading down to Croatia in September - but we've had enough of the wet weather so want to go somewhere we can be sure of some warm sun - so thinking now about Portugal/Spain for sept.
I had research aires/stellplatz for the Croatia trip but not sure where best to find out about Spanish sites. Is there the equivalent of camping-car or Bord Atlas for spain/portugal?


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

Try Here
http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

http://archiescampings.eu/downloadpage/


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Spanish aires*

Try here as well a lots of duplications with the Lapaca site but still might be useful. 
Click on the picture areasAC

www.areasAc.es

Also check out the ASCI camping books for campsites
Brian


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Google Promobil.

probably promobil.de

Go to Stellplatz, equivalent of Aires. They have some on Spain and Portugal.

They have other aires not in Spain and Portugal aires book.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Vicarious Books do an aires guide, though aires in Spain & Portugal are a bit thin on the ground.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Just received the new version of Spanish and Portuguese Aires. Although still a fraction of the size of the French Aires book, it is 50 pages bigger than the previous version. It still doesn't have all the aires that are available on the Spanish websites but sometimes it's nice to have a hard copy.
Vicarious Books are also usually very quick in posting these.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

cross channel is booked for 23/08 which gives us 7 weeks to go. In my mine I'm ready to go now so the wait seems interminable not to mention the growth of webbed feet.
Thanks for the info


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Heres the one i use
Note top left hand corner allows you to download the lot into tomtom..

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There are 404 Spanish Aires on the campingcar infos site here:

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

cheshiregordon said:


> We we're thinking of heading down to Croatia in September - but we've had enough of the wet weather so want to go somewhere we can be sure of some warm sun - so thinking now about Portugal/Spain for sept.
> I had research aires/stellplatz for the Croatia trip but not sure where best to find out about Spanish sites. Is there the equivalent of camping-car or Bord Atlas for spain/portugal?


Hi we stayed on afew aires in Spain and Portugal also found the acsi book handy for cheap sites , we listed afew on our blog.

Also afew wild camping spots

Paul


----------

